# Wildflower mead



## Rampage4all (Feb 17, 2016)

Started my mead today. 5 gallons of filtered water 13# of honey SG at 1.085. Added 3pounds of white sugar brought SG up to 1.100. 1/4tsp kmeta. Will add yeast lalvin ec-1118 tomorrow. Since just discovered I'm out of D47.


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeast doing its job slow crawling down. SG 1.095 today temp 75


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 21, 2016)

Day 4 sg1.080 smelling very yeasty burying the honey aroma but it will come forward later. Temp 79


----------



## Arne (Feb 22, 2016)

Mite want to give it a bit more nutrient. It is coming right along, but the honey doesn't have much for yeast food in it besides the sugars. The nutrient will help keep the yeast healthy and let it finish the ferment out. Arne.


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes will be adding more at SG 1.070. All seems to be on track.


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 23, 2016)

SG 1.065 Added the nutrients today my bucket almost wasn't big enough. Major foaming! note to self add and stir more slowly in the future.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 23, 2016)

don't want to divert this thread but am I correct in that when using honey you're saying you need more nutrient to make up for using honey instead of sugar??
richard:: 



QUOTE=Arne;597460]Mite want to give it a bit more nutrient. It is coming right along, but the honey doesn't have much for yeast food in it besides the sugars. The nutrient will help keep the yeast healthy and let it finish the ferment out. Arne.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 23, 2016)

Honey has nutrients but it being a preservative they are hard for the yeast to feed on as I understand it. So adding the nutrients help keep the yeast thriving so as to not stall the fermentation.


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 23, 2016)

OK I got curious and looked up more info this seems to answer more. 
http://www.kimesapiary.com/Fermentation.html


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 23, 2016)

thank you. 
the more I attempt to learn the more I know for a fact I don't know. 
but one must always try and see what's over the net hill. I have been wishing to attempt a mead, a cherry mead, so I put your thread in my subscription list,
I feel it will help me lean.
have a blessed day
richard::




Rampage4all said:


> Honey has nutrients but it being a preservative they are hard for the yeast to feed on as I understand it. So adding the nutrients help keep the yeast thriving so as to not stall the fermentation.


----------



## Arne (Feb 23, 2016)

Rampage4all said:


> SG 1.065 Added the nutrients today my bucket almost wasn't big enough. Major foaming! note to self add and stir more slowly in the future.



If you had been fermenting in the carboy you would have had the non pleasure of the wine volcano. Major cleanup. If you are fermenting over a nice floor covering and your fermenter is close to being full, I would put it in a tub or other container that will catch spills if it goes over. Even a big garbage bag pulled up a bit around the bottom will maybe save your tail, especially if there is a neatnik swmbo in your life. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Feb 23, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> don't want to divert this thread but am I correct in that when using honey you're saying you need more nutrient to make up for using honey instead of sugar??
> richard::
> 
> On most all of my ferments, using honey or sugar, I get my origional s.g. up around 1.085 to 1.100. Add half the nutrient and energizer to the must. Let it ferment down to 1.060 or so and add the other half. As a rule, I don't have much of a problem with it fermenting down. In the winter it mite get really slow as my temps. tend to be on the low side, but they still finish out. Arne.


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 24, 2016)

SG 1.055 today must cooled off to 70° with the cold front yesterday. got to get me a brew belt


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 27, 2016)

Creeping on down SG 1.040 temp 70°


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 28, 2016)

SG 1.030 warmed back up to 77°. The heavy yeast smell is fading the floral honey is coming forward. Wife says smells like cooking sweetbread.


----------



## Rampage4all (Mar 2, 2016)

Sg1.015 temp 79° racked into carboy


----------



## Rampage4all (Mar 2, 2016)

Lovely mead.


----------



## Rampage4all (Mar 4, 2016)

SG 1.010 temp 75° last few points creeping on down. Sampled a bit taste like spring flowers smell with the honey tart on the back end.


----------



## Rampage4all (Mar 7, 2016)

Sg1.000 almost there


----------



## Whitehrs (Apr 19, 2016)

So where did you go? What happened to the mead. I'm thinking of a Malted sweet mead (Braggot), But like the normal ABV of about 12-ish, and a FG: 1.010 or something.. cloudy, sweet, grainy and spicy... If I do it I'll post it.. Maybe a project for this weekend.

BUT what happened here?


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 19, 2016)

Just reading this thread... and it strikes me that Rampage4all is really fermenting at a relatively high temperature. I may be mistaken but I tend to think that when you ferment in the 70's you are likely inviting fusels and stressing the yeast. I try to ferment around 60- 65 but I also try to avoid using champagne yeast which is like using a sledge hammer to split open a pistachio. It'll do the job... but there are so many other better tools around...


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 20, 2016)

if you don't mind me asking, what would be your preference on yeast types.:: 





BernardSmith said:


> Just reading this thread... and it strikes me that Rampage4all is really fermenting at a relatively high temperature. I may be mistaken but I tend to think that when you ferment in the 70's you are likely inviting fusels and stressing the yeast. I try to ferment around 60- 65 but I also try to avoid using champagne yeast which is like using a sledge hammer to split open a pistachio. It'll do the job... but there are so many other better tools around...


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 21, 2016)

For honey, I like 71B. I like 71B for cider too


----------



## Rampage4all (Apr 21, 2016)

It finished at .995 . letting it settle naturally chilled at 55° . fully degassed with my last rack. Smells good taste amazing.


----------



## Rampage4all (Apr 21, 2016)

BernardSmith said:


> Just reading this thread... and it strikes me that Rampage4all is really fermenting at a relatively high temperature. I may be mistaken but I tend to think that when you ferment in the 70's you are likely inviting fusels and stressing the yeast. I try to ferment around 60- 65 but I also try to avoid using champagne yeast which is like using a sledge hammer to split open a pistachio. It'll do the job... but there are so many other better tools around...



I find Fermenting at a high temperature gives no stress to the yeast. long as you be sure to stir plenty of air in the first 1\3 of the fermentation just needs a watchful eye. because yes it can turn on you quick and leave off flavors if not ruin it all together. Just my limited experience.


----------



## Rampage4all (Apr 21, 2016)

BernardSmith said:


> Just reading this thread... and it strikes me that Rampage4all is really fermenting at a relatively high temperature. I may be mistaken but I tend to think that when you ferment in the 70's you are likely inviting fusels and stressing the yeast. I try to ferment around 60- 65 but I also try to avoid using champagne yeast which is like using a sledge hammer to split open a pistachio. It'll do the job... but there are so many other better tools around...




I find Fermenting at a high temperature gives no stress to the yeast. long as you be sure to stir plenty of air in the first 1\3 of the fermentation just needs a watchful eye. because yes it can turn on you quick and leave off flavors if not ruin it all together. Just my limited experience.


----------



## Rampage4all (Apr 21, 2016)

I find Fermenting at a high temperature gives no stress to the yeast. long as you be sure to stir plenty of air in the first 1\3 of the fermentation just needs a watchful eye. because yes it can turn on you quick and leave off flavors if not ruin it all together. Just my limited experience.


----------



## Whitehrs (May 4, 2016)

Please, keep it coming.. Tells us about the finish..


----------



## Rampage4all (Nov 2, 2016)

So this has finally cleared. I love it not to sweet not to dry. 9 out of 10 so far love it.


----------



## Arne (Nov 3, 2016)

Looks like it has cleared nicely. Keep up the good work. Arne.


----------

